# Opera with a difference... ? France/Sanxay 2016



## gm12 (Mar 19, 2016)

Want to try something different, how about an opera staged in the open in rural France in an ancient Roman amphitheatre?

Only 3 performances a year !

In 2016, it's Rigoletto on the 8th, 10th and 12th August (9th, 11th and 13th are reserve days in case of weather problems). Have a look at http://www.operasanxay.fr/

Quite an experience for me in 2014. A great way to merge a love of opera and a holiday ! We stayed only 10 minutes from the venue in a Château. Have a look at http://www.chateaudesforges.co.uk/ Great food, music, relaxation and some golf.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Welcome to the group.

Thank you for this.

Will be finalising the details of our summer holiday over Easter. This looks fabulous and we wont be far away on the 12th. tbc.


----------



## gm12 (Mar 19, 2016)

You're welcome. A different experience and definitely recommended.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I see they have staged Madama Butterfly with Saekyung Rim  a role she have sung several times she have also sung Aida several times. Not that surprising. Considering that there are many Korean Cio-Cio Sans when will a director come up with the idea of a hanbok version of Madama Butterfly Cio-Cio San wearing a t-shirt with Hello Kitty seems a bit old now it is time for something new.
Personally I have enjoyed her a lot in this video were she plays a girl from the far east killing herself

Here she is in La forza del destino

In Mefistofele


----------



## gm12 (Mar 19, 2016)

Did anyone give it a go? If not there's always next year.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Other places to see, other thing to do, so perhaps next year.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes we did. Will review fully when I have time.

Well worth seeing if not a worth, say a days travel each way.

Thank you for the recommendation and the accommodation worked out fine too. (New owners)

I owe you a drink, where shall we meet?


PS Bring a coat, it felt cold after 30 degrees two hours earlier!


----------

